
Dolphins recorded having a conversation 'just like two people' for first time - Cozumel
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/09/11/dolphins-recorded-having-a-conversation-for-first-time/
======
wonks
"That's it for us monkeys."

[http://www.theonion.com/article/dolphins-evolve-opposable-
th...](http://www.theonion.com/article/dolphins-evolve-opposable-thumbs-284)

